# anyone for June MP & Introductions ?



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all,

just thought i would set this up for anyone with June matching panel / intros, kept up to date with the May one and seems that as usual all FF were a wealth of support.

DH and i have MP at beginning of June and intros to start a week later, getting excited now and not so nervous xxx


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi stbmh, 

Just wanted to wish you well & hope that this gets going as I really found May one to be great support!

Xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi STBMH

I'm between May and June x matching panel end may and intros start beginning of June.

Xx


----------



## LizardLick (Feb 17, 2014)

We go for our little boy on the 11th June and intros two weeks later...so exciting


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

blossom was reading your posts in the other one, hows things with your little one, she must have been with you for a cpl weeks now is it ?

hunibunni and lizardlick, how are you both feeling, we have lots of exciting times ahead, i am 3 and a bit weeks to mp and 4 and a bit to intros.  Little pinks room is all set up and am really excited to become a mummy.  Have you both had prep meetings yet ?


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep blossom has been home for 1 week 2 days 

So amazing to have her home, I cannot describe it!  She's suffering with pesky teething at the mo but is coping well! We are completely in love and feel an overwhelming need to protect her!

Good luck with MP and enjoy intros


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi glad someone started this thread! I was reading the May ones and got all excited. We have matching meeting to decide our fate Monday for a sibling group. If it's a yes for us a tentative date of 18 th June MP and intros very end June into July! Eeeeeeek!


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey 

I have matching panel on the 22nd of this month and our introductions start on 2nd of June for a 11 month old little Blue - excited doesn't even cut it! xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Phinie i loved reading the may one and was fantastic to hear that they were all there to support each other as FF always do so thought i should start a june one. Let us know how it goes on monday phinnie everything will fly by for you from now x

Marley49 welcome to the grp, a week tomorrow for MP really excited for you x

Has everyone got the rooms all set up now ?


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Rooms are stressing me out! Childrens Sw saw them yesterday which was hilarious, one has a double bed 2 trundle beds ( on their sides) massive book case  wardrobes and a big pile of clean underwear laundry and the other room half painted with dust sheets ladders, tools and a desk in the middle!!!, wasn't expecting them to be viewed ! Got ideas on furniture and decor etc but have not dared to go any further until Monday! Will try and get painting done over weekend. My boss given me a few days to make a long weekend beginning June so can do all finer points then!


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Our room is completely ready.. We have kept our car seat and pushchair on the box though as we wanted to keep something for after MP! We even have his name on his door which makes me smile every time I walk past it xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

We have matching panel on the 20th may and they have yet to decide on dates for intros :-(. We met with the foster carer yesterday and shes lovely so cant wait for it all to happen now.
good luck everyone xx


----------



## choccywoccydoodah (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all!  We have matching panel 17th June (hopefully!), but no dates for anything else yet.  We have been matched with a 5 month old pink  !  Never in our wildest dreams did we dare to think that we would be linked with a baby, so we are just totally over the moon, and my bank account has taken a serious beating as its just too difficult to resist anymore!!

Our room is waiting for the plasterer, who has let us down about 5 times so far, but he is a friend so it's difficult to moan too loudly!

Hope everyone's enjoying the sun, I've been off work this week and it's been amazing!


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Great news choccywoccydoodah. Congrats. Hope your house gets sorted soon.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

eeek, how will I ever keep up with all your dates guys, this is going to be very exciting.

Today I have been enjoying looking at the sun from behind a window whilst working hard.

Choccywoccy it will soon be done and when it is it won't seem like it took ages  

babygiggles, wow 4 more sleeps till matching panel, not long now and with it being a nice w/end will fly by.

enjoy your weekend everyone xxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Behind a window is still nicer than sitting on a crowded hot train after a long emotional jaunt to another town for work!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys 

Lo's room is all ready and waiting, bought all big stuff and even got some toys! Well he'll need toys to play with when he comes to the house during intros...I don't think dh's xbox will cut the mustard do you?  All baby proofing done as apparently LO is a climber aww. I'm just now starting with the little bits like nappies, wipes, plates, sip cups etc. 

All meetings are done too, seen foster carer, medical advisor and psychiatrist. Just life story worker left to see. Report checked and submitted. So really all we are waiting for is matching panel in 11 days then meet LO a week later  

It's going to be another nice day today so will be out in the garden. Probably the last time without a load of garden toys in 

Xx


----------



## choccywoccydoodah (Mar 25, 2014)

Afternoon all!
Phinie- I hope that your emotional long day at work has been replaced by sun and relaxation today  

Mommy/Billy- the plastering was finally done yesterday evening-HURRAY!!!  So now we can crack on with the exciting part  

Hunnibunni- WOW! You must be soooooo excited, only 11 days til MP!  How are you resisting playing with the toys?! A very lovely friend has given us a few bags full of baby toys and I just can't resist the occasional button press!  no doubt in a few months time I will be looking how to remove the batteries   

Well we have just collected our new car!!  A much bigger one so we can fit fur baby and little pink in with all of their paraphernalia!  The dog has almost as much as little one!  

Gorgeous day here, I'm just contemplating where to walk the hound as its too hot for her out in the open, maybe a trip to the woods.
Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend, make the most of the sun!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Choccywoccydoodah...fab name by the way 

I bet you can't wait for the nursery to get started. 

I have most definitely have tested the toys including the bath ones! Have a bath toy that's a whale that flaps it's tail when in water. Had to have a play. There was a wall of bubbles and I was saying out loud...no whale don't swim towards the iceberg! Forgot DH was in the next room and he could hear me...shame! Haha oh well who cares! 

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

In sainsburys  near us they have a sale on toys! My work colleague has this amazing frog that sticks to side of bath with water wheels that go round and little bath toys that hook onto it. . . .i so want to get one!

We have been shopping, dh conceded and guess what we got? A new floor and a sofa   
Having said that it's a lovely wooden floor for our family dining room ( it's currently carpeted and the dog vomit is a nightmare. . .what would kid mess, slobber and food do to it?)   and. The sofa is a 5 adult seated squishy corner sofa to replace our formal 4 adult recliner suite, much more kiddy friendly!!!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Phinnie - That frog sounds so cool...I think you should get it! 
You have to have kid friendly flooring and sofa...no one wants smelly carpet lol x love it! 

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Might treat myself after the matching meeting tomorrow! Will be the frog if it's a yes. . .a big tub of Ben and Jerry's if it's a no! Worse thing is I think I will get the call in the middle of a work meeting  !


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

choccywoccy congrats on plastering being finished, now you can start something else now x

phinnie good luck for tomorrow, if it's a yes don't just stick to the frog got the whole way and get the ben & jerrys also  

hunnibunni, our little pink is a climber also, she has learnt to stand on the cot ledge and throw 1 leg over the top, don't think she will be in the cot for long at all when she gets to ours  

we have a cpl of bath toys inc a bath xylaphone (can't spell) you should have seen me the other night learning the notes haha, i know twinkle twinkle off by heart now and just picking up on 3 blind mice haha love it i am a big kid at heart, also a friend of ours has gave us their old slide for the garden and another friend has given us a little skuttlebug that her DD used  

so had a lovely weekend, ready for our planning meeting on wednesday hope we get all times from it x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't wait to ' road test' any toys at home, I'm bad enough at work!

Feeling nauseous again, I was never a sick nervous person until adoption!!! Now every major thing I feel like I'm gonna puke the day before and the morning of! Except panel I was fine that day as I planned my nausea treatment! I feel like today must be like a scan day for a pregnant lady finding out the sex, I finally get to know what I'm being a mummy to   although got to get to MP ( guess that's another nauseous day to get through!!)


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Phinie I felt exactly the same way but I need not have worried as it was a lovely meeting which brought LO more to life. Good luck hun

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Having sat at work all afternoon on tenderhooks, my DH gave in
And called our sw having waited til after 5pm and it's a yes!!!
They decided quite quickly on us but a lot to sort still and some ongoing decisions. 
No dates or anything! But I'm going to be a mummy!!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Yay! I'm so pleased for you  xx


----------



## choccywoccydoodah (Mar 25, 2014)

Congrats Phinie     !!!!  Such great news!  Time to go and buy that frog and a tub or two of Ben and Jerrys!!  It's just the BEST feeling in the world 

We had an email today confirming dates leading up to MP- OMG its really real now!!!!!  I didn't even dread going back to work today, because in 4 weeks time I will be finishing for a whole year! (Disclaimer: I absolutely adore my job and love what I do, but post holiday blues always creep in  )


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well we have been told today that our link has fallen through so no panel for us on Thursday  we were due to meet him on the 2nd of June. I'm sure there's a little one out there somewhere.. X


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh no Marley and so close to panel. What happened?


----------



## choccywoccydoodah (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh Marley, so sorry to hear that    . Sending you lots of hugs and hopexx


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

The foster carers have decided that they want to adopt him.
Gutted beyond belief  especially as our first match fell through too. It's frustrating that this is allowed to happen when we were so close
! Xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

ohhh Marley big big hugs  

how can they even do that to you, did you meet the fc's ? that is so so bad !  they must have known how excited for you they were and for them to actually pull the rug from your feet that is down right nasty !!!


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks... 

No we hadn't met them, we were meant to I'm the next couple of days before panel, I guess this is why they kept putting it off.

X


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Marley how awful for you. Sending big hugs

Xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hope your keeping well Marley49, has your sw said anything about their appaling behaviour yet, think it's rotten of them to do that to you xxx

DH and i have our initial planning meeting today, excited as hoping to get times of panel etc and the time we will meet our little one, ahhhhh could scream out loud with joy x


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Marley49 that sucks. What have your sw said??


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I think LO is gonna be spoilt rotten. FC sent us a pic of him playing with a sand/water table...guess what DH has bought him!  kind of sweet really.

Xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

We got a unanimous Yes at panel yesterday, intros now starting 2nd June. Not long now


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Fantastic Babygiggles  x not long to wait to meet your LO xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks hunnibunni. I can't wait.


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

fantastic babygiggles, you start your intros on the day we go to MP, eek excited now but very nervous for it all.

hunnibunni know what you mean with your lo gonna be spoilt, we can not help buying little things for our lo, me and dh are so excited to get her home, don't want to go over the top just yet as we are not sure what she has already and her fc are brilliant so will be sending everything with her, 3 weeks on monday till we meet our lo now x

prep meeting went well yesterday also, dh and i are gonna be very very very busy for a week x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

I am so sorry about your news, Marley  

Be strong, you're LO is waiting for you    

Congratulations Babybiggles  , hope you enjoy your introductions,

Good luck Soon to be mommy


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Got my time for panel omg the nerves!! 

Hope you are all having a fab bank holiday weekend.

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Well we bit bullet and been shopping!
Had a pretty tough email from our sw summarising the meeting and things not planned at all, which frustrates me as surely they had time to think about this stage for the little ones! We have 2 FC's involved here and makes things more messy! Who knows when they will come to us!
So after feeling a bit dejected all week, my work colleagues cheered me up by their excitement ( they got me flowers and we had cake)........we decided to shop.
Got all furniture for one room, we have a mamas and papas factory shop so we got, cot bed, mattress, wardrobe, dresser/changer, toddler bed and mattress, toy box and shelf for just over£800, also went and got lovely wardrobe from mothercare for other room ( we are inheriting a bed for that room!), dh also got a beautiful pink lampshade, I was shocked he chose it!  
We are making sure we ready incase mp is in mid June, so if it's later we are sorted!


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hunnibunni we ot our panel time also in the post yesterday, we have to turn up half hour before to read the q's that wil be asked of us and discuss what we will say (never heard of it being done that way before).  our panelis at 11:45 so thankfully not right at the end of the day, i feel like i am a nervous wreck now and getting so so nervous, what time is your panel ?

phinnie, i am all shopped out now, really want to shop for toys etc but have to wait to see what she comes with xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Phinie you need to get your stuff together trust me it's a whirlwind once you start towards matching panel with all the meetings and stuff. It's lovely choosing all the bits and bobs isn't it 

Stbmh mine is at 2.30pm! I wish mine was an early one but then again hopefully they want to be quick and I'll be in and out! 

Xx


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone... 

Hopefully I will be joining another thread like this in a few months.

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

i hope to see you in a thread like this very soon marley, hope you have a good SW that is helping you with this  

OK now just a quick Q for everyone, has anyone ever heard of MP refusing anyone, I am getting well nervous now and keep thinking they are going to reject DH & I,  i really need to get some positive thoughts going this week, I think i was like this at approval panel also


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Soon to be mummy. Everyone worries about mp. I asked our sw if anyone had ever got a no and her reply was. I've never known it but that doesnt mean it hasnt happened but there would have to be a really strong reason for someone to say no. It can't be for something petty. So if they have taken you this far I wouldnt worry. I was like you but we were in and out in less than 10 mins.... good luck xx x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I have matching panel tomorrow gulp! I'm sure it will be fine but still...can't help the nerves setting in. I think they have a mind of their own!!

Xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Good luck hunnibunni x x


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

thank you babygiggles, and huge   for tomorrow hunibunni xxx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hi hunibunny, hope it was a positive day for you today xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys well it was a big yes at matching panel...I even cried! Shame!

Meeting LO for the first time next week...so excited! 

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hunni that's fab news congratulations! What exciting few weeks you have ahead!


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

congrats hunibunni, that is fab news, we have 4 days and counting till our MP eek x  i will be a wreck i think x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. Honestly it's nothing to worry about. I know I cried but I am a soppy article lol xx


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations! Hunnibunni, I love great news, so pleased for u and I hope this week flies for u  Look forward to reading all about ur intros now  

Soon to be mummy - It'll be u next  hope everything goes well on the day xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

I managed to get out of panel before I burst into tears!!

I have a cot bed mattress and a flat pack toy box sat in my dining room, really excited!! Rest furniture coming Saturday. Just got to get the old beds out!!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Dawn

Phinie wait til you set the room up...I keep going in for sneaky peaks. It's so exciting 

Xx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

I know, I hopefully get to have 2 rooms to sneaky peek into! One hopefully very girly and the other jungle themed ( that's what I'm planning!)


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Congratulations hunnibunni x x x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't buy anything for Wyxling's room until matching panel.  I wasn't comfortable with it, and our SW agreed.  She has clearly seen matches refused in the past and said we had enough time to do it after m/p and before intros (2 weeks).  I did have a very good idea of what I was going to get, however, and ordered loads of stuff online before we even got home.  Also really enjoyed a trip out to buy a few clothes - buy big would be my advice.  Although there's the temptation to go mad with new clothes, actually, having as much familiar as possible for little ones to start with can be really helpful for them, and that does include clothes, although I do know a couple of people who've sent new clothes at matching panel so the f/c can wash them and introduce them there before they came.  

The sight of little people clothes on our washing line for the first time was great, though, that and buying little shoes.  She barely ever wore them, I've still got them upstairs, I just couldn't stop looking at them the week or so before we met her.  It made me so emotional, just made it seem real!


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Well dh had a late call off our sw this evening. After trying to get hold of her last week he spoke to her yesterday as we were concerned about her email. She has apologised if it made us unsettled. She was in office today checking on things. The childrens sw is off this week but she has ensured we will get a call off her next week and hopefully book some meetings. Their ff still seems to think MP may still be 18th june  
Although I think it will take a bit to work out intros. We told her we need a bit more individual info on children to get rooms ready and photos and intro books etc, I. May just get them this weekend.  Decisions decisions on if we accept the Wimbledon tickets we have been allocated for the week after!!!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Me too Wyxie. In fact i only bought the furniture between MP and ratification so I could take a picture for the photo album. Otherwise I'd've waited until after intros began. And even then it was plain, unisex stuff which could be used for another child if necessary.


Phinie I do would so take the Wimbledon tickets. If there's any delay you'll kick yourself. If there isn't, SS can delay MP or intros for the sake of one day.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh dear put a really cute pink sparkle chandelier up and keep going and switching the light on to see it twinkle! Getting nursery furniture delivered tomorrow


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh and I got our tomy talking album, searched on. Amazon seemed expensive so. I got it for£19.99 at toys r us
Will try and look for threads about what photos to put in and what to say


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

59 hours till matching panel, not nervous at all haha (yeah right) ! This is going to be a very long weekend i think, now to keep myself occupied


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Soon to be mommy , everything will be fine and the celebrations can commence. 2 daya to fo eeeeks x


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Soon to be mummy. Good luck at mp  
we only have 2 more sleeps till we meet our wee boy.... I cant wait


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Soon to be mommy (should be able to remove the hopefully in 50 hours!) good luck with panel.
Baby giggles, so exciting!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Omg the best thing ever just happened...I had a Skype session with my LO! I'm now sat here with tears down my face. He is so adorable and I can't wait to meet him on Wednesday  xx


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow Hunibunni how amazing   Exciting times ahead for you


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, we got a unanimous yes at panel today and meet our daughter a week today.  Feel utterly drained but going out to celebrate xxx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations stbmh x have fun celebrating  xx


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Soon to be mommy.... congratulations x x


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations soon to be mommy  Must be a great feeling x

and bless u Hunnibunni, tears of pure happiness xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hunnibunni - ah that must have been absolutely amazing! X
STSMH - congratulations. Enjoy celebrating! X


----------



## choccywoccydoodah (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations STBMH!!     Such great news and very exciting times ahead!

Hunnibunni- that must have been so exciting and wonderful! What a special treat- not long now until you meet your son in the flesh!!  Have a great time on Weds, I can't wait for ours to start!

Well, we are just waiting now- we have all of our dates; meeting with paediatrician and foster carer on 9th, then matching panel on 17th and intros start on 27th      That's exactly how I'm feeling!!!!  I finish work on the 19th and my lovely, wonderful work friends are having a baby shower for me on Saturday- I never thought that I would be able to say that!

Just a quick question regarding car seats- does anybody know if the child comes with their car seat? Our little petal will be 7 months old when she comes home and we are a bit unsure whether to buy a 0 stage car seat- we have been given conflicting advise as legally the car seats should only be used for one child!!  What to do eh??!

Hope that everyone else is progressing well and having fun filling your homes with lots of baby/child goodies


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Its unlikely a car seat will come with lo. I think someone has got their wires crossed as loads of people sell or give away old car seats. It is not illegal for different children to use the same seat but it isn't really recommended. 

My advice for used seats is only use one if you know for definite it has never been involved in an accident or dropped from a height. Personally I wouldn't get one from someone I didn't know eg ebay, gumtree but thats just me. Although experience of dealing first hand with crashes taught me not to scrimp on car seats.


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi there!
Someday- congrats that's fab!

Hunni - Awwww how lovely for you, I would have been in floods too.

Choocy- sounds well organised and exciting times ahead.

We were up in the air but had 1 of our bedrooms furniture arrive at weekend so we spent 2 days getting it sorted, got very emotional finally seeing a cot!
Then . . .bam . .late last night we had 3 emails from our sw, with loads photos of our littlies, all medical reports and matching reports. Paperwork needs submitting tomorrow as they still hoping for panel on the 18th with intros end of June into July. Waiting to meet foster carers and also hear back about intro plans from the support team and child's sw......  
My head has been in shed all day, didn't sleep last night. Got a lot to crack on with. Luckily got a few days leave this week giving me 4 day weekend. Little bit giddy and scared that I may only have 11 work days left(saved up a lot of leave!) eeeek
Top it all I'm doing race for life too next week!


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww Phinie that's fab news. I was the same just no good felt like a kid at Christmas was so excited and also spinning like the Tasmanian devil cartoon lol 

Well 1 more sleep til I meet LO . I can't quite believe that the day has finally arrived!! 

Xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all, thank you for all your comments.  Well we had planning meeting today and meet little pea on monday, DH and I are so excited x


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Had our first visit on intros today. LO is absolutely gorgeous. He was asleep when we arrived as I think he is still a bit groggy after his jabs yesterday. When he woke he was a bit tetchy but I think because he was woken up rather than anything else. He looked at me and dh and seemed to recognise us and said hello  x he then showed us all his toys and we played with him. He showed us what a lion did and what a dog did lol x he is very lively and very tall! He also has a husky boys voice so cute! Can't wait to see him again tomorrow xx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

How amazing hunibunni! I love reading the matching/introduction threads. So happy for you that your first meeting with LO was so positive! I can't wait to be in your position. Just wanted to say good luck for the rest of it  

To everyone else, good luck for your panels & first meetings x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Loopylou29 said:


> Its unlikely a car seat will come with lo.


We got little master c's car seat. His FC said he got to keep anything to make things more familiar to him, and that had been bought with SS money.

She said the next baby she'd get would have a car seat (or she'd get money to buy one) so why would she need the current child's one too?


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

You must have been lucky. Neither fc has given us car seats and from talking to other adopters they weren't given one either. Our la has cut right back on expenses for fc and adopters.


----------



## Dawn7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hunnibunni - Ur day sounds amazing! bless him being asleep when u got there  He does sound lively haha im another who cant wait to be at this stage and looking forward to reading more about ur journey xx

Hope everyone is well and getting there xx


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Hunibunny, your 1st intro day sounds amazing I can't wait for ours on monday (really excited)

mafergal & dawn7, it will happen soon, one minute you will close your eyes and the next have a little one vying for all your attention xxx

hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to your MP or intro's xxx

3 more days and then get to meet our little one


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Well today is when I pick up LO from FC for the last time and bring him home to start our lives together as a family. Yes it's tiring, yes it's a roller coaster of emotions but by god he's so worth it.  He already has good attachments to us and when the sw's came yesterday for the review meeting he was very coy and wouldn't leave our sides. So proud of him and us of how well it's gone. 

I'm a very happy mummy 

Xx


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Mummy to little pea - hope your first day of intros went well 

Xx


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations again Hunnibunni  sounds like intros have been fabulous xxx


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats Hunibunni, so happy for you!  I think we pretty much started at a similar point with prep in Oct and to see you get to this stage is fantastic!  Wishing you a lifetime of happiness with your LO x

Mummy to Little pea - hope you have had a wonderful first day of intros! x


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I'm soon knackered so this is very quick, meeting foster carers Tuesday, matching panel Wednesday, post adoption support Thursday to plan intros and finish work hopefully friday before some annual leave and intros! I'll post at weekend when I've got more time and can keep my eyes open to read your posts!


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

hi all, just wanted to let you know am still here and am half way through intros which are going very very well.  DD  (eek, love that word) is such a pleasure and a little beauty.  she already knows that we are mummy and daddy and will look for us when we leave the room.  I also have to say that the fc's are fantastic we could not have asked for better fc to help us through this process x


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Loving reading these posts guys  really heart warming  xxx


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hunnibunni - hope everything is going well for you now LO is home
Mummy to little pea- hope intros have carried on going well, I'm guessing dd might be home now?

As for us stress isn't the word at the minute, well that's mainly me! Dh seems quite calm(that was until I yelled at him yesterday  seemed to have spurred him into action though ).

The main issues I think is getting everything ready for panel, the house is/ was still being decorated and maybe I took on too much getting it nice, but I couldn't take photos until it's done and with 2 bedrooms to do and a dining room to change it's been overwhelming. We really haven't had long as they still pushed for this week matching panel. On the plus side other than cleaning building the final bed and wardrobe it's done ( new floor coming this week but that doesn't need to be on a pic!)

The other issue is work, how did you all get on in your last few weeks? Friday was horrible to be honest and I felt terrible as I know me leaving will create issues for my colleagues but the leaders aren't really paying attention, since I told them almost 2 weeks ago that the original time frame is going ahead. So if mp is a success I finish Friday as I have leave to take! Eeeek! ( praying that ratification doesn't throw a spanner in the works). My boss doesn't know yet I have 3 other meetings and only just twigged that my leaving do is Friday! I couldn't stop crying since, I think as we had someone going on mat leave and knowing that I AM next just was too much.

Oh well, lots of photos of our cute teddies round the house today and getting the albums ready will be a distraction, also got the dreaded talking album to do 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mummy to little pea (Nov 8, 2013)

Phinie the next cpl weeks will be a whirlwind for you and i am so excited for you.  We bring our DD home on Tuesday forever which i am so excited for  

Only thing i really have to say about intros is 'don't forget to put child lock on the car door' we were so excited to have car seat in car that we forgot and then when little one started to play with door handle whilst in our car for 1st time i was like ahhhhh


----------



## MummyPhinie (Oct 27, 2013)

Matching panel today 

Had a fantastic but tiring day yesterday, met both foster carers either end of the day! They were all so lovely and I feel we are going to get along, they gave us sooo much info and are preparing them nicely. It's definitely made them more real and we are very excited now.
Spent all night doing albums got last one to finish but that's being handed over Monday so I've got a bit longer, adapting the room a bit to suit little one a bit more.
Just need today over, our sw and childrens are lovely ladies, and all foster carers reckon we will be fine, it's the last hurdle now. Intros will start 2nd july


----------

